# Deere 1327 Discbine v. NH 499 Haybine



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

In my haybine search, I found a $3,500 used JD1327 discbine. I know that's an early, older ist gen discbine. 
Would this side pull discbine still run circles around a 499 pull haybine? 
I guess the 1327 doesn't "center" behind tractor for roading though...right?

Also, JD has "flail" conditioners. Will I like this better than rollers? Seems like a lot simpler system and less likely to clog????


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

If you run quality hay for resale, the flail in no good. IMO, the flail is only good for grasses. In leafy hay (alfalfa), the flail does just that, flails the leaves off. I want to crimp it, not flog it.









Don't believe I've ever clogged my discbine. It had rubber covered rollers btw.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

No alfalfa being harvested. If it was just used for grass hay, would the flail conditioners be good?
I could always use haybine w/rubber rollers for any future alfalfa.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Certainly. The flail is just not good for leafy hay.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not farmiliar with the flail type. Looks a lot more reliable than rubber roller conditioners.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

It is and it isn't. The flail depends on the upper shield (over the flails rhemselves) for the conditioning action so it wears the shield over time. They sort of remind me of a stubble beater (Loftness) but on a smaller scale and again, you can't use one on leafy hay, it destroys it or at least the leafy part. You can, however, use crimp rolls on grass hay and leafy hay, so the crimp roll machine is more universal and more marketable at trade in time, something to consider.

Around here, no one uses a flai type mower at all.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So the NH 499 haybine would be easier on the crop, but of course, much slower than the Deere 1327


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I apologize and yes the cut speed will be appreciably slower in heavy and wet crop conditions with the NH. I was under the impression that both were disc machines so I went and looked and I see the NH is a sickle bar machine.

Interestingly, there is a JD machine with crimp rolls for sale not too far from me for $1995.00

I have both disc machines (2) and sickle bar machines (1). The only time the sicklebar machine is at a disadvantage is first cut in heavt crop consitions and wind downed firsat cut hay. I tend to only run the disc machines on first cut because of that. They 'suck up' the downed crop (that typically happens around here because of late winter and early spring wind conditions). The sickle bar can't and rides over the downed crop.

I prefer the sickle bar mower for every cut afret first because the crop is stnading nicely and int's not as dense and the sickle bar provides a cleaner, neater cut, however, if I'm in a hurry because of impending weather (lets hope not), I've been known to use the disc machines ro 'get 'er done'....

Keep in mind that a disc machine requires the crop (stem) to have the rigidity to stay standing as it is impacted by the cutting knife, not a big problem with new, sharp knives or serrated knives, but it can be an issue with dull used knives.

Another thing to look at is what type of field or fields do you mow or plan on mowing? Disc mowers and rocks and trash don't get along well, whereas a sickle mower (so long as the platform float and knife attack angle is set properly) will ride up and over 90% of the rocks and field trash. The discbine won't. The discbine will impact rocks and trash and can not only destroy knives, it can suffer an impact hard enough to damage internal gears and bearings, not a cheap replacment scenario. New discbines address this issue with modular gearboxes, clutch arrangements and break away disc bars. Older disc mowers don't have those safeguards.

I never mow any field I'm not totally familiar with or have pre-walked, with a disc mower on first season cut. I can't afford the downtime nor the repairs.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I have the JD926, with the flails. Never have had it clog up. Last Dec. I cut grass that had my 'Bota M7040 in low 1st. (Ground was too wet for hay all last summer.) This summer I've had a chance to cut before it got that rank, it cut as fast as I could control it without any problem. When I got the machine I replaced several of the flails, but the shield still seems to be in good shape. (If you do get the flail machine & need to replace them, a machine shop can make them lots cheaper than then ones with green paint.)
I think the flails also require less HP to run than the rollers. But like said, would probably beat the leaves off leafy type crop.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

........You need a bigger tractor..........


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

First year w/discbine flail. Very good results even with poor growing conditions. Grass was short and thin new blades made great cut and pitched up to avoid rock chipping for the most part. I think if you also keep your roller conditioner mower for possible alfalfa you'll have it covered. Dry down was good with flail and at that price maybe a good learning machine. All the best. Martin


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

ARD Farm said:


> ........You need a bigger tractor..........


You wanted a bigger tractor ... Right?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Had 2 jd 1470's with flails and no complaints with the flails in anything but straight alfalfa. The flails were quite noisy though. I would not buy another jd of that vintage, found that they required a lot of upkeep and cv joints are very expensive.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

ARD Farm said:


> You wanted a bigger tractor ... Right?


You talkin to me?

_*YOU TALKIN TO ME?*_

Yea, wishing I had one sometimes. But when I purchased this one, it was the best match for what I needed. So far it's done everything I've asked it to do, just takes a little longer sometimes. AND, *it's paid for!*


----------



## CockrellHillFarms (Aug 30, 2011)

I've also heard that the U-joints go quickly in those machines however I havent owened one. The one thing that will also detour me from buying any older disc mower is that they have a single oil bath for all hubs. I will only buy a brand new disc mower or a used one that has individual oil baths. I wouldnt touch a piece of equipment again that doesnt have that. When I was younger my dad and grandfather bought a new kuhn disc mower. It lasted 1 yr before it hit a post and exploded. Shot. I personally own two NH disc mowers. One conditioner with rollers (1 yr old) and a 617 disc mower prob 7 yrs old. I wouldnt own a fail because I do alfalfa but a lot of people around here prefer the fail because they are only doing grass. It typically does better in grass. As someone mentioned earlier, the knives and hood are the important things to look at. As the hood rubs off the wax coating and the knives break the stems to allow moisture to evaporate faster.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

urednecku said:


> You talkin to me?
> 
> _*YOU TALKIN TO ME?*_
> 
> Yea, wishing I had one sometimes. But when I purchased this one, it was the best match for what I needed. So far it's done everything I've asked it to do, just takes a little longer sometimes. AND, *it's paid for!*


KCC Kubota Credit Corp is offering 0 percent financing with 0 down and extended terms on the new 135MX.

What's a payment book as fat as a phone book anyway??


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

...............bought a new disc mower kuhn disc mower. It lasted 1 yr before it hit a post and exploded. Shot.............

Exactly why I own multiple mowers in disc and sickle. I'd be sleepless at night with only one mower , dreading an issue that shuts the mowing down with a half done field and weather predicted for later in the week.

The new generation disc mowers are modular with each disc independent of the other and bolted up to the adjoining assembly and the newest ones have serious safeqards like clutch arrangements and breakaway knife carriers to minimize that encounter with an immovable object, like a post.

I will say the segregated modular gearcases are a PITA to service with each having a dip stick and it's own drain plug (NH) but it's better than one long assembly and all those parts to get destroyed.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

urednecku said:


> You talkin to me?
> 
> _*YOU TALKIN TO ME?*_
> 
> Yea, wishing I had one sometimes. But when I purchased this one, it was the best match for what I needed. So far it's done everything I've asked it to do, just takes a little longer sometimes. AND, *it's paid for!*


No that was directed towards JD3430. Sorry bout the confusion. Martin


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Nitram said:


> KCC Kubota Credit Corp is offering 0 percent financing with 0 down and extended terms on the new 135MX.
> 
> What's a payment book as fat as a phone book anyway??


My M7040................_*is PAID FOR!!!*_


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Nitram said:


> No that was directed towards JD3430. Sorry bout the confusion. Martin


YOU TALKIN TO ME???? lol

I will be getting a bigger tractor soon, but I'll tell you, this M7040 has done everything I asked and really sips fuel lightly. Sometimes I think I oughta just buy the cheap backup hay/discbine and keep it simple, but the lure to go bigger is tough to resist.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

To everyone with no payment book (or a well-to-do benefactor), I'm with you 110%. I have no payment books either, at least for now.

However, the swan song of the 135 no interest no down is calling me and my credit rating is superlative.

I never considered any tractor under 90 horses to be a viable tractor for running hay tools efficiently, especially round bailers and discbines., something I found out a few years back when I traded up to my present Kubotas which also sip fuel... and of course I wont sell either, just add another. Sometimes I think that the fuel will grow algae in the tanks on the M9, it's that miserly on fuel and the 105 is right there in GPA as well.

I tell my wife that at my age it's hard to change implements (it is actually, especially if the implement is heavy and cumbersome like a mower). Much easier to have a tractor hooked to an implement almost all the time. I'm not sure if she buys into that line of thinking but I haven't gotten a firm no on the 135.

BTW, I have an M9000 and a 105X, both FWA with loaders.

This is green country here and I run orange with no malice whatsoever. Some fool has to buy that green crap.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I would love to move up the ladder above 100HP, but I'm only in my 2nd year of haying and the coffers are low. No new payment books for me- the EPA has these new tractors so junked up, I can't see buying a new one. 
Meanwhile I'm doing fine running my 648 sileage special and enjoying the fuel savings of 64 paid-off horsepower!!


----------

